# Ritchey New 2011 Product



## Ritchey_Dave

Click on the link to see Ritchey's new 2011 catalog. 

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dealermedia/catalogs/Ritchey-2011-Catalog-RD.pdf


Also click on the links below to see what people thought of our stuff at Interbike.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/10/06...rom-ritchey-logic-plus-new-wheels-tires-more/

http://pelotonmagazine.com/Goods/content/11/51/Top-Picks-From-Interbike


----------



## bon_gabs

When are they available in stores?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Everything is rolling in between now and December and should all be available to stores in January.


----------



## bon_gabs

Edited


----------



## scorbutico

I'm really looking forward to the new Break-Away solid colors. It's going to be hard to decide which color to get. 

But the new font with oblique-angled, pointy panels is horrendous, ATMO. The older Ritchey font and traditional panels were much more tasteful. Are the decals above or below the clear-coat? Can they be lifted off and/or replaced with the old school logo?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

scorbutico said:


> Are the decals above or below the clear-coat? Can they be lifted off and/or replaced with the old school logo?


The decals are under a clear coat, so they're not easy to remove. The solid color Breakaways with the older panel graphics are available now. You should get one before they're gone.


----------



## scorbutico

Seriously? I didn't know they were even out in solid colors. All the photos of the road models I've seen online are the blue/white schizophrenic paint jobs. What solid colors with the old decals are available now? And where do I get one? 

I saw some prototypes that you posted earlier on this forum of a pearl white road model with old style decals. But I didn't think they were available yet. Is there a solid black one too with the old decals? Please fill me in. I'm very interested. Feel free to private message me if this is hijacking the thread. Thanks.


----------



## bon_gabs

dave,,is the UD version of WCS carbon curve bar is also available in stores? so far Ive only seen the 3k..thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bon_gabs said:


> dave,,is the UD version of WCS carbon curve bar is also available in stores? so far Ive only seen the 3k..thanks



Yes, they're currently available, however, we just got them. That's probably why you haven't seen any yet. You can have your local bike shop special order a pair from us.


----------

